# Weight difference in Shimano outboard BBs



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, is there any difference in weight betweent he outboard bearing Bottom Brackets shimano makes? especially the Ultegra nad Dur-Ace ones?? I have a Moser M76 Italian thread (ugh) that I'm building up with an ultegra/DA mix. I have the DA cranks, Ultegra RD, etc, but the BB doesn't fit (its standard English thread and has too narrow a diamter).

Thanks


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

*no weight difference in 105/ultegra/dura ace bb*

i was curious as well and weighed all 3 on my gram scale..no diff,all within 1 gram of each other.all english thread FWIW.and now i don't recall what the weight was.i will have to get back to you on that.


Scott


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I have several Ultegra and two Dura-Ace bottom brackets, aside from the finish there seem to be no differences between the two. The all weighed within 1 gram of each other at about 98 grams.


----------

